# Have one of each e-collar now....



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

So I found another e-bay deal I couldnt pass up. Just picked up a TT pro 100 g2. So now I own an example from each of the three main e-collar manufacturers. 

I have a Dogtra 280, Sportdog 1825, and now the TT. I think it would be an interesting thread to discuss actual user experience with the main e-collar manufactures. Not a brand loyalty but a functual discussion, with hands on reviews of the pros and cons of popular e-collars. 

I am still waiting for the TT to arrive but have used a pro 100 g3 so am familiar. 

Let's talk e-collars.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

So far I can honestly say I like the Sportdog collar the best. This is based strictly on ergonomics as to now I have only used the tone function as a marker on my puppy. This collar wins in ergonomics hands down. 

I don't have the TT in my hands yet so can't comment on that but plan on giving a functional review of all three soon. 

I know these topics have been talked about a lot, sometimes at neausium. But I think it would be interesting to hear functional reviews from forum members as to performance. 

My vision of this thread is real world functional reviews. Pros and cons articulated by real world trainers in the field.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Chris Keister said:


> So I found another e-bay deal I couldnt pass up. Just picked up a TT pro 100 g2. So now I own an example from each of the three main e-collar manufacturers.
> 
> I have a Dogtra 280, Sportdog 1825, and now the TT. I think it would be an interesting thread to discuss actual user experience with the main e-collar manufactures. Not a brand loyalty but a functual discussion, with hands on reviews of the pros and cons of popular e-collars.
> 
> ...


I have used Sportdog and Dogtra extensively with clients and on my own dogs. The Dogtra is much more reliable. I think I have only sent one back with problems after using a couple of hundred. I had to send back probably one out of every twenty of the sportdogs for problems. Plus I like the many different levels of the Dogtra


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Used Dogtra 7100H and TT Sport Basic G3 and the Sport Combo G3... TT first, then Dogtra, went back to TT. The functionality of the TT was much superior IMO. Fiddling around trying to find which of the 127 levels is a pain in the arse. If I lose my setting or need to change my setting based on what I'm doing, I'm able to just glance at the remote and move the wheel a couple notches.

I also MUCH prefer the audible tone to the vibration. I won't make the mistake again of going away from TT.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't have the TT yet so I will just compare the Dogtra to the sportdog. 

As far as quality, the Dogtra is obviously superior. One o my SD receivers does have a consistency problem. I will be sending it back soon. The other one has worked flawlessly. 

The Dogtra also has some inconsistency issues at the very low settings. This is far easier to overcome with a slight increase in level which the dog that is using it can handle. 

I can not get off the ergonics of the SD. It fits my hand perfectly. The buttons and the intensity dial are also perfectly placed. 

I use both collars differently on two very different dogs.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

The Dogtra I use on my bulldog who is extremely sensitive to the stimulation. He operates at a very low level of stim during OB. However that sensitivity goes out the window very fast in situations that spark his prey drive/animal Agression. 

The operation of the Dogtra collar has worked very well with him as I am able to go from a very low level to the 100's in under two seconds. So I can walk at the river or do OB on a 15 but can get hot real fast if needed. I also used the vibration as a down command. This really doesn't mean much other than I can have him in a down stay with no verbal command. This collar and it operation has been usefull with this dog. 

I use the SD on the puppy and so far just use the tone as a marker. Ultimately I plan on using the vibration as an informal recall when out and about. Plan to use both collars on a hip collar as well later on. So the different modes and the operation of this collar seems to fit in my vision of using it. 

All three will soon get durability tests with runs/swims at the river and increased training.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

I like the sd more then the dogtra but if the sd would just get as adjustable as the dogtra it would be a no brainer to the sd.And i dont like the magnet system on/off on dogtra much rather just push a button.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

just a side note ....
- i hope everyone realizes that a "functional" discussion of pros/cons can also be very dependent on how the unit is used....just as much as the actual design of the unit itself 
- iow, what someone says about how one brand "works" compared to another depends a heck of a lot on how they use it, which might not apply to someone who uses it differently .... since there are MANY ways to use an Ecollar and train with it


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Good point on the on/off switch compared to the magnetic. IMO this is another example of Ergonomics going to SD and durability going to Dogtra as I would imagine an on/off button would be more likely to fail at some point vs the magnetic.

@rick I'm thinking your comment was based on method and technique of how a collar is used. But using another angle of what your saying ( maybe not such a different angle) I think the SD has the advantage over both brands by having so many operation modes for the user to choose how to use the collar.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I have 3 e-collars,
1. Dogtra 280 NCP with 1 reciever
2. TT EXP Pro200 G3 with double recievers
3. PAC DXT with double recievers 

The difference between them is the rise time, dwell time and fall time of the stim signal when you push the button (need oscilloscope to map). As a result the dog can feel a pin prick or a punch as far as stim is concerned. This is important to know when observation tells you that one collar will work better with a certain dog as compared to the other. This reaction from the dog to the particular stim depends upon the temperament of the dog.

My older dog responds best to the PAC, younger dog responds best to the TT. I prefer the double recievers as it removes any directional impact.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Got my TT pro 100 g2 in the mail today! I can see it's had a decent amount of use but everything works. The only initial thing is the on/off button on the receiver is a little temperamental and the level selector dial is not the smoothest. Do t know if that is by design or sticky from getting dirt in it.

For $165 I am more than satisfied with the purchase. Right off the bat with the way I plan on using the collar with my puppy, it is actually set up with more options than the sportdog even though the sportdog has so many different modes.

More to come...


----------

